# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Mapping My Dream World

## nqwDE

I have been mapping my dream world (Places were I go in dreams) on paper. Has anyone else tryed to this?

----------


## zebrah

Moved

----------


## insideout

So far my dream world consists mostly of places from my childhood, I don't really care to make a map of that.
But I have drawn maps of places I would like to visit/create in lucid dreams.

----------


## Hephua

when i hear dream mapping in my head i see a real map of my city for example, with marked exact places where my dreams took place.  Are you talking about the same, but with drawed map?  or whats exacly dream mapping?

----------


## Shadow27

I would love that but I just can't quite remember enough about this one dream I want to map...  :Sad:

----------


## Drokens

I don't think that would be very useful for me. It seems my world is constantly, randomly changing around me. I'll be in a school and then without me realizing it, everything around me will turn into a theme park or a downtown area of a city. There's no real pattern to it. I feel more like I'm in a a box and just he walls are changing and making the scenery different. It would be hard to try and map any of that. I almost wish things were more consistent and I could explore a more constant dream world. I guess something like that could be done with amazing dream control.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I do in my head but I'm a terrible drawer.*

----------


## StonedApe

> I don't think that would be very useful for me. It seems my world is constantly, randomly changing around me. I'll be in a school and then without me realizing it, everything around me will turn into a theme park or a downtown area of a city. There's no real pattern to it. I feel more like I'm in a a box and just he walls are changing and making the scenery different. It would be hard to try and map any of that. I almost wish things were more consistent and I could explore a more constant dream world. I guess something like that could be done with amazing dream control.



Same. I was walking down the road this morning, it started to rise up into the air. I pushed a (purple, or alien maybe)cow off the edge. Then the road turned into a road made of skittles. It fell apart and I was in a house. This was a LD, but it did have some gaps in continuity, like I'd black out for a second or focus on something and look back at my surroundings and they'd be different. My dreams get super weird for a few days when I smoke weed.

This sounds like a cool idea though. I might try it, but I want to have consistent LDs first, like pretty much always have a LD. If I don't get to stressed about my life during the day and I WBTB I'm at about 95% now, for the first time this seems like a realistic goal withing a few months. Just have to keep up with the meditation so I don't slip back into bad habits. I feel like if you were always having LDs you could always go to the same places, mapping them out would be useful for this.

----------


## Drokens

^ Yes, weed does always seem to make my dreams more sporadic.

----------


## Hephua

Ok, so i've read a bit about dream mapping, and i see i have to draw a map of every single dream i want to include, but i still dont understand how can i attach them one to another, the only connection i see between places is only if they exist IRL, and the other thing is how do i attach them with the fictionary ones? And even how do i connect one fictionary to another made-up one?
Anyway i'll try that on Photoshop, coz i guess it will be easy to connect them later, change and maybe even use layers if needed.

----------


## DreamerKC

I wish I was an artist because I would love to put get my dreams on paper. I remember them do well but draw worth a sh*t.

----------

